# 1982 Mini Pickup Build



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

It is going to be a few weeks until I am back home and will get to crack on with this build properly but there is lots of design work and equipment pictures coming in that I can add to it in the mean time.

So this is my mini pickup (not sure if many of you will of seen one before  ,) which was a Birthday present from my parents for my 13th birthday back in May 2005. It was all re-built in my garage in England and was first back on the road in December 2009. Since then It's been through a lot of install changes but this next one should hopefully be the real deal sound wise!


This is where it was found:




Having stripped it:











After sand blasting, attaching a steel support frame and then having cut the bottom floor away, before re-welding all the pannels (70%+ of the panels had to be replaced
























After all the welding was done it was then dipped at SPL in Birmingham which removed all the sealant etc, followed by their dip-primer process.


Back from the paintshop:


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

The cabin was originally fully deadened and covered in mass loaded vinyl:











And finally re-built:











































Before adding the initial install:

And a few pictures of an earlier install (which will now be completely re-done upto show/competition spec in this thread:


----------



## JCoffey (Feb 8, 2008)

subscribing! I've always wanted a Mini truck!!!!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

what a sweet ride. subscribed.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Quick shot from a 7 page magazine spread:



and not my pickup - to give you a size idea of one of these:





Should probably go to class now - but will update with the future plans and some equipment lists later.

edit: and here is a crappy video from my phone camera of the last install:

YouTube - Mini Pickup - Previous Build


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I like it!

Subscribing.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Cheers guys,

So here is the Kit List:

Headunit and Processor: Pioneer ODR RS-D7rii + RS-P90 (latest European models.)



















Speakers: Rainbow Reference (currently I just have the tweeters and woofers - but I'm trying to find the mids as well. If not I will see what suits when up and running.)



Subwoofer: Is currently a Focal Utopia 21wx - but looking for an aliante or similar slim 8"










Amplifiers: 2 x Audiowave Aspire and a Sinfoni 120.4x (for now - will hopefully upgrade it to another couple of Audiowaves when money becomes available (in a year maybe as upgrades are expensive  ))



















Cables: Audioquest King Cobra RCA's, Chord Odyssey Speaker Cable, Audison Sound Power Cable


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Very cool! Nice job with the resto man. Might not have been cheap but the outcome was 100% deserved! Looks immaculate.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

So as this is going to have an essence of a show install everything needs to look good. In fact everything will pretty much be custom metalwork. 

To start with the sinfoni amps case is in pretty horrible condition:










So it is going to be re-cased to match the Audiowaves. Here are the initial CAD drawings for it:



















It will all be milled out from solid aluminium with perspex covers to show the internals. Will also make a custom heat-sink for it and anodize it copper to follow the theme.

The audiowaves will also have a new front panel to show off the internals (which are pretty beautiful!




And quite possibly the processor and custom fuse block will match.


Everything is being made so all the wires go directly downwards. I want everything to be fully visible from each side, but no wires to be seen at all in the install.

All of these bits will be placed in an enclosure in the bed of the pickup.


Possibly my last post on it for a bit on this. I want to keep some bits secret till I start building


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

I love your mini truck, subscribed.
How can i get one.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

just thinking that the rainbow's as 2 way set will be fantastic in the mini 

its possibly overkill running a 3way set in that tiny cab..
that's without taking in to account all the tuning and ta required with a 3way ...even some of team ODR (uk) bring there cars to Holland or Germany to get tuned ..

i love the sinfoni but morphing it into a aspire lookalike is just wrong dude 
sell it ,with the cash from it and the money saved from not customizing it,
your bound to pick another aspire  also you won't be stuck with an expensive amp you would never be able to sell .....

i am not trying to piss on your planned install ,just think you could have better results with less ."KISS" 
best of luck ,am sure it will be super whatever way you go if the rebuild on the mini is anything to go by ............


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

dude...awesome!!!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

silverdiesel2574 said:


> I love your mini truck, subscribed.
> How can i get one.


There is around 5 of them in America, all right hand drive (mine's in Britain.) Probably looking at $20-30k to prize one off a owner and they will likely not be in the best condition. Good luck 



yuri said:


> just thinking that the rainbow's as 2 way set will be fantastic in the mini
> 
> its possibly overkill running a 3way set in that tiny cab..
> that's without taking in to account all the tuning and ta required with a 3way ...even some of team ODR (uk) bring there cars to Holland or Germany to get tuned ..
> ...


The reason for the 3 ways is I really need to keep the black pods (as I have already drilled into the dash rail and it's the only obvious way to hold the tweeters at the required height.) If I did go 2 way though I could not buy the mids and sell the sinfoni to afford a third aspire. I should definitely be able to get something extra from having them there though. 

I don't personally see the problem with making a fake one though. It will be well done and as the originals are getting redone fronts it will all look exactly the same, a part from the sinfoni's being wider, though same length. and different internals. Maybe I won't like it when done but customizing is close to nothing. Probably £20 of aluminium a lid and a couple of hours design and production. (and all the original cases will be saved for when I choose to sell. I can't see anyway to incorporate mix and match amps - unless they look vaguely similar. I want a central theme.

I really don't have a clue on tuning  Might buy myself an RTA and try learn but can always take it down to turners again or something. He was pretty pleased with the results he got from the last install.


----------



## Cabalabadingdong (Mar 6, 2011)

Me likey!


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Very Cool Ride !!! Awesome ...


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

How cute  I see why you need an Aliante or Alto now!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

adhumston said:


> How cute  I see why you need an Aliante or Alto now!


There's nothing cute about her - she can nearly reach 100mph!!! :cwm23:

maybe I should add a bike engine to it!

YouTube - RWD Mini Cooper Kawasaki mid-engine

This is what I really want - costs somewhere around 10k though  (Maybe I should scrap the sound system and get one  )

YouTube - Specialist Components 16 Valve A-series 1380cc Mini


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

senior800 said:


> There is around 5 of them in America, all right hand drive (mine's in Britain.) Probably looking at $20-30k to prize one off a owner and they will likely not be in the best condition. Good luck


There is a yellow mini truck around here in GA somewhere.


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

That vid with the bike engine is nuts!  how much does the little guy... er, Mini weigh?


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Standard is 621KG - if like me you choose to upgrade the 850cc engine to a 998cc  - it will obviously push the kilos up!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

senior800 said:


> Standard is 621KG - if like me you choose to upgrade the 850cc engine to a 998cc  - it will obviously push the kilos up!


So not even 1400 pounds. Whats that 1380cc conversion put out for hp?

On a side note, my brother drives a race car that is 1400lbs... with 700hp! Oh yeah, it's on dirt too...

YouTube - 6/19/10 - Lucas Oil Knoxville Championship Cup Series #8 Mid Season Championships 360s

He's the black 1M car. They don't look extremely fast on this track as it's a 1/2 mile with very little banking. Still running around at 115mph though!!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Love restoration projects and that's one amazing transformation! Sorry if it was mentioned but did you let a shop handle the metal/frame work or did you work on it yourself? Those jigs are great for project cars...

Interior and especially the seats are great! Keep up the good work...

And regarding all things 'cute', I've found they usually have a nasty bite (girls, animals, some cars lol)


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Phase Linear Aliante | eBay

Or the re-makes:

Mac Audio Aliante 10 Black Limited LTD Referenz Sub | eBay

12" 30 cm SUB Mac AUDIO Aliante 12 black ltd. NEU 1200 | eBay


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Think the basic is about 160 bhp. Should be good for 160+ mph and way sub 4 second 0-60. I think they are currently working on a 300bhp version but it's not really needed for what I would want.

Nice - I've seen those car's a few times - think they are called Brisca F1's or something over here. My family is very into motor racing round.

Here is a picture of my Grandad having just rolled down a hill at the monte carlo world rally championships (was a works driver for reliant.) 










my dad had jobs such as a test driver for aston martin as well as a suspension designer for Lotus F1 and here's a couple of my sister racing.



















Me: I'm a runner - which is why I'm in America:






> Love restoration projects and that's one amazing transformation! Sorry if it was mentioned but did you let a shop handle the metal/frame work or did you work on it yourself? Those jigs are great for project cars...


The metal frame was welded up by my dad. It allowed us to cut the mini directly in half to separate the two pieces - so we could keep everything lined up while replacing the panels, and move it around easily.




Thanks Greg - I have to be firm with the 8" though. Really is no way for me to fit more in.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow! This is an awesome build thread. Madd skills going on here!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Really? Are we talking box volume or diameter? My 10"Si is going into 0.375Cf and into the front footwell. If your seats still use the original brackets you should have the space under your seats.

All that motoring heritage and you ended up a runner and your sister a racer? WTF!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Standard?? Nothing on my cars standard  Everything is way overdone billet aluminium!



Between the seats is the only realistic place and 8" is the maximum.

She's older than me. There was no money left by the time I was old enough :shrug: - She's also now an international runner 


Did you ever have any luck with getting your mini back?


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

160 hp would be fun in a little rig like that. I really like that it's a truck!

Those are called Sprint cars (or sprintcars) over here. They're pretty popular in Australia as well. Luckily my brother is good enough to drive for someone else, so he doesn't have to worry about footing the bills, which are crazy... $35k for a single motor.

Your sister sounds like someone I'd like to meet... into racing and in shape!!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Stop it!

Hmm - I'm kind of thinking I want a new engine now grr. Going to work out how much one of these will cost if I make it myself - They are 10k pre-made but I think less than half if I do the work. I reckon I can can save maybe $3-5k by swapping a few things (2 way instead of 3, using the older ODR headunit, homemade cables  ) hmmm  (will only be an upgraded 1 liter if i do - or otherwise I couldn't afford the insurance - 4x the bhp of what it is currently. would be do-able though!)


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll keep my eye out for an 8"-but TBH hadn't heard great things about them.

Gutted, if she'd started off running you might of got a drive-we gonna see you two in team GB at the Olypmics?

Police are still being useless, they have the guys name and address, know he bought it from an add in the paper and are trying to track down who sold him it-frankly I couldn't care less about the chain of events-just want my car back!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

senior800 said:


> Thanks Greg - I have to be firm with the 8" though. Really is no way for me to fit more in.


That's what she said! 

Jay


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll get it back. Wasn't like you were working on it anyway 

Made a cheeky purchase on eBay tonight. Means quite a big change in the system but it will free me up some much needed money and could hopefully work better in the small car. Back to 2-way and they are being run PASSIVE 

God I wanted to use my rainbows - but after talking to a few people it just didn't seem clever in the car. What I've bought are pretty special though :blush:


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

senior800 said:


> You'll get it back. Wasn't like you were working on it anyway
> 
> Made a cheeky purchase on eBay tonight. Means quite a big change in the system but it will free me up some much needed money and could hopefully work better in the small car. Back to 2-way and they are being run PASSIVE
> 
> God I wanted to use my rainbows - but after talking to a few people it just didn't seem clever in the car. What I've bought are pretty special though :blush:


Spill it already!!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

senior800 said:


>


Nice looking passive-not seen them before-more info?


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Had a few 'all the money in the world' amp collectors tell me they are the best of the best and super detailed yet not fatiguing, so that is exactly what I want.

May well see the rainbows up for sale on here soon.


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ interesting! They sure are purdy! :tiny:


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice, always wanted to audition some of those


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow. I guess money is no real object here. :lol:

Anyway, a good part of a speakers response is in the placement, and tuning. But having great equipment doesn't hurt.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Wow. I guess money is no real object here. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, a good part of a speakers response is in the placement, and tuning. But having great equipment doesn't hurt.


Of course. I will have a huge amount of messing with the placement and angles now that it is super critical. Luckily crossovers will mean by failed tuning won't be as important  Well I still need to add it for the sub so the ODR will be staying. (saying that I might see what results I can get using my panny bottlhead 

As you can tell I can't stick to one idea for longer than a week. for a laugh here's the list of what I have bought in the last 6 months in Britain but not installed as I'm in America.

Headunits:

Panasonic Bottlehead
Mcintosh MX/MDA 5000
Pioneer P9 x 2
Pioneer ODR RS-D7x
Pioneer ODR RS-D7rii + RS-P90

Speakers:

Audison Thesis 3 way + subs
Hertz Mille 2 way
Rainbow Reference 2 way
A/D/S 335PX 2 way

Amps:

DLS: A2, A3, A5
Audiowave: Aspire x 2
Sinfoni: 120.4x, 45.2x
Genesis: P15

Cables:

Chord
Audioquest
Audison
Van Damme


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

totally luv it, but i'll luv it more is you sold me the bottleneck


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

estione said:


> totally luv it, but i'll luv it more is you sold me the bottleneck


I can see a sale coming up tomorrow provided I can get pictures taken.

I can't see the bottlehead being in it though


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

senior800 said:


> Of course. I will have a huge amount of messing with the placement and angles now that it is super critical. Luckily crossovers will mean by failed tuning won't be as important  Well I still need to add it for the sub so the ODR will be staying. (saying that I might see what results I can get using my panny bottlhead
> 
> As you can tell I can't stick to one idea for longer than a week. for a laugh here's the list of what I have bought in the last 6 months in Britain but not installed as I'm in America.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't sell any of it until you have tried it installed! When you do I'd like the ODR


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

senior800 said:


> Me: I'm a runner - which is why I'm in America:


not gonna lie bro but your package is totaly hanging out :surprised:


oh and nice mini truck...running must pay well  because thats some real nice gears.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

The Baron Groog said:


> Wouldn't sell any of it until you have tried it installed! When you do I'd like the ODR


All comes down to money.

If I'm honest my kit looked like it was because I was going to install it myself, so I bought what I wanted, then I swapped to having it installed by somebody else and they wanted some bits different. That fell through so now that I am back doing it myself there are a few things I want to switch as it is likely it will be run fully passive.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Who was going to install it? Seems odd that they demand input on what you fit?!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee - so wanted ODR and amps.

Obviously I didn't have everything, but when I realized it wasn't going to happen, I bought the bits to finish it myself, and now that I've talked to a few people with more knowledge, they reckon I can get better results in the car myself by keeping it all passive.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I think the px's are a bit dark. Not dark like Dys which come to life when a crap-ton of power is applied, just dark. Might just be me.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

senior800 said:


> Lee - so wanted ODR and amps.
> 
> Obviously I didn't have everything, but when I realized it wasn't going to happen, I bought the bits to finish it myself, and now that I've talked to a few people with more knowledge, they reckon I can get better results in the car myself by keeping it all passive.


Lee at SF?

He is a whizz, but demanding certain equipment is a bit much IMO.

Passive/Active argument still rages on here, excellent results can be had from both-but ultimately for a car I'd go active. 

Only real advantage of passive that I can see is the use of a zobel network in the crossover to get rid of impedence rise issues on the woofer-but admit that I'm no expert and would presume that when active the zobel would be un-necessary as the processor governed crossover freq/slope is done regardless of driver impedence anyway.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> I think the px's are a bit dark. Not dark like Dys which come to life when a crap-ton of power is applied, just dark. Might just be me.


Maybe so. Will see what they are like once I install them. I just can't go blowing another $2000 or whatever rainbow want for the crossovers and I can't see any coming up by themselves.

If they don't work for me I will switch for something else. Think I remember dyn were coming out with a crossover for the esotar2's soon!



The Baron Groog said:


> Lee at SF?
> 
> He is a whizz, but demanding certain equipment is a bit much IMO.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say he demanded - well he didn't really want my McIntosh - and I just picked up audiowave as they are his amp. He would normally match a system from scratch, trying everything out and use whatever worked best, whether a £100 or £1000 woofer.

Passive is a challenge because it means my builds will have to be perfect and I can't just process out all my problems. Will be a new challenge


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Still, seems odd to refuse to fit the Mc-Yuri will probably be interested in it

Yup, passive will be more of a challenge! Enjoy


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it was more that I couldn't really afford it and the rest of the stuff I wanted to the level I wanted, as I would then have to spend another £500 or so on a processor, and he generally is most comfortable with ODR and thinks it is the best.

I will  Really am counting down the days till home - it's so boring not being legal to do anything over here!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

senior800 said:


> I think it was more that I couldn't really afford it and the rest of the stuff I wanted to the level I wanted, as I would then have to spend another £500 or so on a processor, and he generally is most comfortable with ODR and thinks it is the best.
> 
> I will  Really am counting down the days till home - it's so boring not being legal to do anything over here!


Ok, makes sense then!

Since when did legal matter?! I made a fake passport when I was 15 to get me into pubs (was 6'4" which helped)-surely you just need a fake driving licence to get you into the bars over there? (though must admit to being one of the only 3 guys to never make into a strip bar in Vegas due to an ID issue-though it was the 40yr old with us that had no ID!)


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

The Baron Groog said:


> Ok, makes sense then!
> 
> Since when did legal matter?! I made a fake passport when I was 15 to get me into pubs (was 6'4" which helped)-surely you just need a fake driving licence to get you into the bars over there? (though must admit to being one of the only 3 guys to never make into a strip bar in Vegas due to an ID issue-though it was the 40yr old with us that had no ID!)


nah I'm sorted, I've changed my driving license from 92 to a 90. Sadly no-one else has.and even when you go out its awful. 'grinding' is disturbing: so much teasing but no final reward. Feels like a school disco!

I did go to the golden nugget in Vegas over spring break. (and I left up  )


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

if your keeping your speakers in them pods , its not going to work passive ! unless you use the ODR with the p90 as it has ta , as well you will need to also bi-amp the passive x-overs ,so you might as well ditch the passives and let the P90 do all the processing and x-over duties .

even if you move the mids into the door and the tweet on the A pillars you will still need some ta on the tweeters as they are so close to you in the mini ..same as above ! 

passive the tweets in the kicks and mids in the doors would work much better ..
only 1 amp needed .. 

the cabin is so small in the mini its going to be tough to get it sounding good without eq & ta imho ..so for no other reason than that i would go with the ODR &P90 headunit running fully active ,tweets in the kicks ,mids in the doors , o yea i would ditch the A/D/S and get the rainbows in  just my opinion

ps. greg i have already tried to buy the mx ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

senior800 said:


> nah I'm sorted, I've changed my driving license from 92 to a 90. Sadly no-one else has.and even when you go out its awful. 'grinding' is disturbing: so much teasing but no final reward. Feels like a school disco!
> 
> I did go to the golden nugget in Vegas over spring break. (and I left up  )


lol, grinding wasn't about when I had a school disco! Girls stood on one side of the hall boys on the other-until someone broke out the booze


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

yuri said:


> if your keeping your speakers in them pods , its not going to work passive ! unless you use the ODR with the p90 as it has ta , as well you will need to also bi-amp the passive x-overs ,so you might as well ditch the passives and let the P90 do all the processing and x-over duties .
> 
> even if you move the mids into the door and the tweet on the A pillars you will still need some ta on the tweeters as they are so close to you in the mini ..same as above !
> 
> ...


Woofers were going in the doors, tweeters I was planning to keep the same. Was originally Going to be ODR processor and old ODR headunit (selling new one to Ian for van,) But I've been thinking I might change that to MC/Bottlehead - But I'm going have to run a bit.one or similar anyway for a digital in for iPod so I could potentially use that for TA, but then I'd have to get rid of the crossovers and that sucks.

I don't know what I'm doing. 4fs lol! 

Money was a factor in the decision. Id I go passive I can save a few grand - which means £1-2k into the engine and some money into a diy home setup in America.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

a simple setup !
if ipod has to be used i would go with mx combo ,the mda has 2 digital coaxial inputs ,1 for the mx and the other could be used for the ipod (mda will kill a bit1 dac ) you would need to connect a cheap clarion ci-net cd changer to fool the mx .. 


also all the heads you got have aux input so you could just run the ipod into any of them ,won't sound as good but its easy and the panny plays mps3 ..

to keep real simple i would use the panny (mp3) ,1 aspire on the ads(cus you have them & the crossovers) 
mids in the doors ,tweets in the kicks as close to the mids as you can get them .
the other aspire on the sub ... 

its not easy to decide what way to go but your not short of options with all the gear you have ....


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

yuri said:


> a simple setup !
> if ipod has to be used i would go with mx combo ,the mda has 2 digital coaxial inputs ,1 for the mx and the other could be used for the ipod (mda will kill a bit1 dac ) you would need to connect a cheap clarion ci-net cd changer to fool the mx ..
> 
> 
> ...


Ipods easiest for house and DnB and stuff. CD's for the good stuff. And I have a converted onkyo dock for it anyway so would like to incorporate that. (maybe I'll add in a old Ipad, like £250 now (won't happen - or at least not until everything else is finished  ) 

Does the mda4000 also have the capabilities or just the 5000? (can you pm what you paid for your 4000 combo please) What you said above would be the setup I was thinking but with a Mcintosh so I can use the onkyo.

Is the tweeters in the kicks purely for TA? There isn't too much of a space difference between the a pillars and doors. But I guess I can play around with the optimal position once it is wired in. 

Thanks for your help mate.

Will stick a load of stuff up for sale later and see what sells which can make the decision of where I go for me 

If I can get to what you said above will probably have only set me back about $5000 compared with the $10000+ I was going to be in for with my current equipment.


----------



## odj23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Drum & Bass :thumbsup:


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

yes the mda4000 has 2 inputs , but some have 2 mac fiber optic inputs ,some have 1 mac fiber optic and 1 digital coaxial (bnc) like mine .. if you can only find one with 2 optic inputs , as long as its mint i can swap you with mine that has both inputs as i can use either (my mcd4000 has both outputs and i can use either ) if you need coaxial from onkyo? .. if the onkyo has toslink out you can convert the mac optic fiber lead to toslink easy ,, but you need to find a extra mac lead as the mx/mda will only come with 1 and that won't be easy ....


ps i will pm you later with the price dude ..


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

yuri said:


> yes the mda4000 has 2 inputs , but some have 2 mac fiber optic inputs ,some have 1 mac fiber optic and 1 digital coaxial (bnc) like mine .. if you can only find one with 2 optic inputs , as long as its mint i can swap you with mine that has both inputs as i can use either (my mcd4000 has both outputs and i can use either ) if you need coaxial from onkyo? .. if the onkyo has toslink out you can convert the mac optic fiber lead to toslink easy ,, but you need to find a extra mac lead as the mx/mda will only come with 1 and that won't be easy ....
> 
> 
> ps i will pm you later with the price dude ..


Sounds good Yuri,

Will keep it in mind when I look for one. Will most likely import one from Japan unless somebody comes up trumps here.

Is it possible to make my own cable? I assume the McIntosh end plug will be the challenge.

Stuff for sale. I'm already regretting it after seeing the pictures that dad sent through. It's all so shiny and beautiful


----------



## hardyards (Dec 5, 2010)

Very cool restoration job! 

I have a Honda N600 that one day will be restored, want to do it with similar paint to this and with a similar speaker set up with some full range point-source speakers in the dash. 

Will follow this one closely.


----------

